# 4018 Harben Jetter Advice Needed



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

1999 harben 4018 with hatz quiet diesel pack, and 400' of better hose. They want 11k. This seems like a good deal to me but I'm not knowledgeable in regards to this machine. It is supposed to be in good shape.

? I have

Is this a good jetter compared to others

What is the minimum and max pipe sizes it would service

What is the life expectancy

Also any other advice is welcome.

I would be the only person in roughly 30 miles to have this type of jetter equipment and think it would benifit the business to offer it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

How many hours on the machine? Harben makes a good jetter. With the right nozzles, 12" lines should be no problem, you can probably clear a stoppage in lines even larger. I wouldn't put the 1/2" hose in anything smaller than 4". You can buy smaller hoses for smaller lines. Hatz is a great engine, Harben makes a great pump.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Top of the line US JETTER and HARBEN JET can't go wrong there and that sounds like a good price. Make sure is not stolen and how many hours on it?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sullivanplumb said:


> 1999 harben 4018 with hatz quiet diesel pack, and 400' of better hose. They want 11k. This seems like a good deal to me but I'm not knowledgeable in regards to this machine. It is supposed to be in good shape.
> 
> ? I have
> 
> ...


Hatz makes good engines but how is your dealer out there? Huge reason why I think Mongoose is the best as they use cat engines. Look at the pump oil....milky at all indicates a seal is blown. Just expect a seal rebuild at that point. 

Any nozzles with it? Nozzles for those jetters can be 500-2k so can be big bargaining chip. Must have item....."tiger tail" Buy one and use it whenever possible. 

Talk to your DMV and find out about registering it and how hard will it be. 

Unscrew the filter and look at the screen.

I'd call aquamole and buy a regular cheap nozzle just for testing purposes...you want to make sure it'll reach pressure before forking over that much.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

For sale is a 1999 Harben hydro jetter, Hatz silent pack diesel engine, 4000 psi. tandem axle traler, antifreeze recirc system, 300 gallon water tank, 400ft new jetter hose, new tires on trailer, several heads including a warthog spinner head. unit is in great working condition! 

this is the owners description, he's supposed to let me know the hours


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

just looked at it.....sounds too good to be true. Make sure he's got the pink slip in hand


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> just looked at it.....sounds too good to be true. Make sure he's got the pink slip in hand


That's what has me worried, I'll make sure title is in hand when I talk to him tommoro. Thanks for the info


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

1600 hrs. Has title . Guy said no problems. 9500$. Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds like a great deal.


----------

